# הקרדיטים - זה הולך להיות מאד ארוך..



## איריסג (21/5/06)

הקרדיטים - זה הולך להיות מאד ארוך.. 
אז ישבתי אתמול לכתוב את הקרדיטים שלנו. יצא לי מניפסט ארוך נורא... אז החלטתי לפרק אותו לפרקים. ולמי שאין סבלנות לקרוא הכל - תסתפקו בתמונות... אגב - מי שמאיזושהיא סיבה תרצה לקבל את כל הקובץ הזה עם כל התובנות - מוזמנת לפנות אלי במסר.... הנה אני מתחילה. מאיפה??? מההתחלה...


----------



## איריסג (21/5/06)

ההתחלה...  * ערב קיץ, אוגוסט 2002. מיקי: הי, מה העניינים? אני: אחלה. מה חדש? מיקי: מצאנו בית. נורא חמוד, בבינימינה. אנחנו עושים חנוכת בית ביום שישי. אני: מעולה. נתראה בשישי. ערב שישי הגיע, ארזתי את עצמי ויצאתי לחנוכת הבית של מיקי ויואב. אני נוקשת על הדלת, מיקי פותחת, חיבוקים, נישוקים ואני נכנסת לסלון, "הי, מה הענינים" לכל החבר'ה שכבר הגיעו, ואני מתיישבת על הספה. בום טראח!!! כל מה שאני מצליחה לראות זה זוג עיניים בצבע תכלת מדהים. אחרי שאני קצת מתאוששת אני רואה שהם קצת מסתתרות מאחורי משקפיים קטנים, וכל העסק הזה נטוע מתחת לקרחת מבהיקה (ואני מתה על גברים קרחים. כאלה "על הסכין"). נעים מאד, אני איריס. אני דרור. מקשקשים לנו במהלך הערב. והולכים הביתה. 11 וחצי בלילה, אני באוטו. טלפון למיקי: אני: טוב, בואי נדבר על דרור. מיקי: מה את רוצה לדעת? הוא היה חבר שלי בצבא. אין לו עכשיו חברה. שאני אדבר איתו? אני: את מסכימה? מיקי: כן. למה לא... למחרת... מיקי מתקשרת ומבשרת לי "הוא לא מוכן שנשדך לו אף אחת. הוא נפרד לא מזמן מחברה שלו ואין לו כוח למשהו חדש". אני לא מתייאשת. בחודשים שיבואו אני משדלת את מיקי בתואנות שונות לארגן ארוחות ערב אצלי ולהזמין את דרור  ("אמרתי שאני לא רוצה שתשדכי לי. בטח לא בחורה בת 30 שבטוח לחוצה על חתונה" הוא מגיב, ומתייצב כמו גדול לארוחת הערב. אני מצידי נכנסת למטבח באותו יום בצהריים ויוצאת ממנו רק כשהאורחים מגיעים...), מתנדבת לארח את כל החבר'ה ביום בחנוכה, ביום העצמאות ובכל חג אחר שאני יכולה להעלות בדעתי, ובלבד שזה יהיה תירוץ להזמין גם את הבחור. נאדה. לא יוצא מזה כלום. אני מתחילה להתייאש. נובמבר 2003. למעלה משנה עברה מאז הפגישה הראשונה שלנו, ובדרך גם עפו ממני למעלה מ 20 קילו. יום החתונה של מיקי ויואב מגיע. בסביבות שלוש בצהריים אני מגיעה למלון שבו החברים מתארגנים. שם אני פוגשת את המאפרת של מיקי (נחשו מי...) את האחיות ואת החתן-כלה בכבודם. לאור ההתלבטות שלי בענייני האיפור (ואחרי שאני מספרת לנוכחות שיש בחור שאני חייבת להרשים היום) אתי מודיעה לי חגיגית שהיא תאפר אותי. ולא, היא לא תיקח למיקי כסף, היא בכל מקרה כבר ארזה את התיק שלה, אז שאני אביא את תיק האיפור שלי ואפסיק לבלבל ת'מוח. בשעה 7 בערב אנחנו יוצאים לכיוון אולמי "שרונית". החתן-כלה מתחילים להתמנגל עם האורחים שמתחילים לאט לאט להגיע, אני מסתובבת ומחפשת פרצופים מוכרים. והנה מגיע הפרצוף המוכר שלו חיכיתי...  את התדהמה בעיניו אני לא חושבת שאשכח... הוא ראה אותי בפעם האחרונה חודשים קודם... עם עוד הרבה קילוגרמים עלי... ועכשיו – לבושה בחצאית וסטרפלס שחור, מאופרת למשעי... מתחילים להסתובב לנו יחד בקבלת הפנים, כי מה יש לנו לעשות לבד? יותר כייף בשניים. באופן מאד טבעי הוא נוטל את ידי בידו, וככה אנחנו משוטטים לנו. בחופה הוא מחבק את כתפי ולוחש לי כמה הוא מתרגש בחופות... כשהחופה נגמרת, אנחנו נכנסים לאולם ומייד מצטרפים בסערה לרחבת הריקודים. אני כבר מתחילה להרגיש שמשהו פה קורה, אבל לא מעזה לחשוב אפילו על צעד או שניים קדימה. מריקוד לריקוד אנחנו מתקרבים ומתקרבים, עד שלעיניהם הנדהמות של החברים, החברות ובעיקר של שושנה, אמא של מיקי – מתחברים בנשיקה ארוכה ארוכה. ומאותו רגע – אנחנו אחד. אני ודרור שלי. כרוכים האחד אחרי השניה מאותו ערב. כמה חודשים נוספים עוברים ואנחנו מאחדים כתובת, מגדלים ביחד את לוקה הכלבה, שאימצה את דרור ומאז לא רואה אותי ממטר.... מטיילים בחו"ל, בארץ, מבשלים ביחד, רוכבים ביחד על אופניים. אהבה. *


----------



## איריסג (21/5/06)

מסקנה ראשונה... 
מרץ 2006. אני מעיינת ב"עכבר העיר" ומוצאת מודעה על יריד חתונות של התנועה הרפורמית. "בא לך ללכת לראות?" אני שואלת את האיש? אחרי התלבטות קלה הוא מסכים. אחרי ביקור ביריד אנחנו מגיעים יחד למסקנה שזה לא מה שאנחנו מחפשים, ומחליטים לפנות לארגון "משפחה חדשה". לא היתה הצעה גרנדיוזית, לא כריעת ברך – פשוט זרמנו עם זה, כשזה נראה לנו הזמן. ואז מתחיל המרוץ..... מכיוון שידענו שאין לנו שום כוונה לעבור בשום אופן ברבנות – החלטנו לנצל את תקופת ספירת העומר ולנסות להרים חתונה בתחילת מאי – כשהספקים המבוקשים פנויים יחסית, והמחירים לטובתנו. ומכאן – מתחילים בקרדיטים....  למען הסדר הטוב, אני פשוט אתחיל בצורה כרונולוגית – על פי סדר הופעת הדברים ביום החתונה. ועל הדרך אני אשחיל גם פה ושם תובנות כלליות על העניין הזה שקוראים לו "חתונה". אז זה מה שהיה ביום שישי, ה 5 במאי 2006. קודם כל  ולפני הכל, כמה מילים על בחירת היום בשבוע- יום שישי. לטעמנו – זו הייתה ההצלחה הגדולה של כל הפרוייקט. זה היה אירוע נינוח, כולם באו רעננים, בלי לחץ של יום עבודה שקדם לחתונה, לא היו בלחץ של למצוא ביבי סיטר / לשחרר כבר את הבייבי סיטר, ולילדים שהגיעו – היה כייף גדול. מבחינת החתן-כלה זה אפשר לנו להיות במיטבנו באירוע. אני (המופקדת על החרדות, החלומות הרעים וההיסטריה מקטסטרופות קטנות וגדולות כאחד) כמובן שלא יכולתי לישון כמו שצריך בלילה שלפני. האיש שלי, לא מסוגל לישון כשלידו יש שווארמה שמסתובבת כל הלילה מצד לצד... אז התעוררנו בחמש בבוקר. העניין הוא שהתסריט הזה היה קורה גם אם היה מדובר בחתונת ערב. כך שאם היה מדובר באירוע בערב – הייתי מגיעה אל הצילומים המקדימים (שכנראה היו מתקיימים בסביבות ארבע – חמש אחרי הצהרים – כבר עייפה, מרוטה ורעבה (כי למי יש כוח וראש לאכול – כשאת כבר מאופרת וכו'....)  ואל החופה היינו מגיעים כבר ממש ממוטטים. בעוד שבאירוע שלנו היינו בשיא הערנות שלנו – ובשבע בערב – כשהכל נגמר, היינו עדיין באופוריה ולא עייפים מדי, כך שיכולנו לשבת בנחת עם ההורים, לאכול משהו קטן, לפתוח את המתנות – ולהגיע חזרה הביתה בסביבות 11 בלילה – אל שנת הלילה המתוקה והראשונה שלנו כזוג נשוי. אגב – בתחילת הדרך חיפשנו מקום שיאפשר לנו, אם אנחנו כבר עורכים חתונה בשישי בצהרים – להמשיך לחגוג גם אחרי כניסת השבת. מצאנו כמה כאלה, בחלקם היה צורך שהאירוע לקראת כניסת שבת ינדוד לחלק אחר, מופרד של הגן , ובחלקם ניתן היה להמשיך את האירוע כמות שהוא. אלא שאז עשינו חושבים והבנו – אם אנחנו מתחילים את האירוע ב 12 או 12 וחצי, והוא מסתיים קרוב ל 6-7 בערב – זה מקביל לאירוע ערב שמתחיל ב 8 בערב, ונמשך עד 2 בלילה. מי צריך יותר??????? * אז מסקנה ראשונה – מאד מאד מומלץ – חתונת צהרים בשישי. עדיף בשעון קיץ שמאפשר למשוך את החתונה לפחות עד 6 בערב.   *


----------



## איריסג (21/5/06)

מתחילים עם האיפור והשיער... 
אז כמובן – ראשונה ראשונה חביבה: איפור ושיער – אתי אלבכרי והעזר כנגדה – מריה. כאמור, את אתי פגשתי באותו יום גורלי לראשונה, ומאז זכיתי בחברה. אחרי ששוב עשתה איתי עבודה מדהימה ביום החתונה של אחותי  - לא היה לי ספק – אין צורך לחפש מאפרת ומעצבת שיער. בבוקר החתונה אתי ומריה התייצבו בשעה הבלתי חוקית בעליל 7 בבוקר.  בבית באבן יהודה חיכינו כבר שלושת הגרציות – אנוכי, אמא של דרור ואחותו. אמא שלי ואחותי יתייצבו בהמשך. אתי, כדרכה, הצליחה בצ'יק צ'ק לפזר את כל הלחצים שהיו תלויים להם סתם ככה באויר, מיקמה את כולנו באופן הנוח ביותר, השרתה שלווה על כולם -וניגשה, יחד עם מריה, למלאכה. באיפור הנסיון כבר ידענו מה אנחנו רוצות פחות או יותר.  התוצאות היו (כמה שחשבתי שאני לא אוכל יותר להיות מופתעת, כי אני יודעת שהיא האלופה) פשוט בלתי נשכחות. כל אחת מאיתנו (להזכירכם  – 5 נשים, עם 10 רצונות, כללים וקיבעונות....) יצאה מרוצה עד הגג, עם איפור ותסרוקת שהלמה באופן מדויק את הרצונות , את המאווים ואת הלבוש שהיא בחרה. דרור, שלרוב אינו נוהג להתערב בהחלטות שלי בענייני איפור ושיער – ביקש רק בקשה אחת: בלי עוגות על הראש בבקשה... הוא קיבל את מבוקשו, ואני קיבלתי תסרוקת קלילה, מתאימה מאד מאד לחתונת הצהריים שלנו, שיחד עם האיפור סחטה מחמאות מכל מי שראה אותי. האיפור היה טבעי ועדין, והשתלב באופן מושלם עם השמלה שלי. אגב – אחת האורחות שאלה אותי "אז כמה תוספות יש לך?" וכמעט התעלפה כשאמרתי לה – איזה תוספות? בשיער? אפילו לא אחת – הכל שלי!!!!  אגב – צבע וגוונים עשיתי שלושה – ארבעה ימים לפני החתונה, אצל הספר הקבוע שלי – יורם רחמנוב בכיכר המדינה בתל אביב. בעיני – הוא אלוף העולם בצבעים וגוונים. ומילה אחרונה בעניין העמידות של האיפור: אני מילא, הזלתי כמה דמעות בודדות במהלך החופה. אבל אמא של דרור – היא בכתה... ובכל זאת – האיפור שלה (ושל כולנו) החזיק מעמד בצורה מושלמת עד לרגע שבו החלטנו להוריד אותו. ולא רק שהאיפור החזיק – אלא שגם הבכי הכמעט בלתי פוסק – לא השאיר אחריו פסים שחורים של מסקרה. פשוט כלום. הכל נשאר על מקומו. אתי – תודה על החיבוקים, על הרוגע, ועל החברות. * אתי אלבכרי ומריה – טלפונים במסר. יורם רחמנוב, ה' באייר 46  (כיכר המדינה) *


----------



## איריסג (21/5/06)

עוד איפור ושיער...


----------



## איריסג (21/5/06)

ואחד מקרוב...


----------



## איריסג (21/5/06)

ולסיום סיומת - עם מכשפת הכבוד... 
האישה שהאמינה לאורך כל הדרך שיהיה טוב....


----------



## איריסג (21/5/06)

צילום - עושים צילום 
בשעה 9 ומשהו – הגיע חן. חן מ"עושים צילום". אז ככה: קודם כל – בשורה התחתונה – איכות הצילומים היא מעל ומעבר לכל הציפיות שלנו. עוד לא התעמקנו ב DVD כדי להכין אותו לעריכה – אבל הסטילס פשוט מדהימות. מה שקרה לנו עם עניין הצילומים ראוי לכמה משפטים: כשהגענו לפגישה עם ארז, מנהל "עושים צילום", היו לנו בעיקר "לאוים" – לא רוצים וידאו, לא רוצים צילומים מקדימים...  ארז בסבלנות אין קץ הקשיב לנו, הציג את כל האופציות,  לא לחץ ולא ניסה לשכנע בכוח. בסופו של דבר החלטנו על שני צלמי סטילס (זה רצינו מראש) וצלם וידאו. הסיבה שהחלטנו בסופו של דבר על הוידאו, היה דווקא בעקבות סיפור אישי של ארז, שהתחבר למסר שקיבלתי מאחת הגולשות – ששכנעו אותנו שהוידאו, מיותר ככל שזה נראה לנו עכשיו – יהיה העדות החיה היחידה למה שיהיה בחתונה. היום, בדיעבד, אני כל כך שמחה על כך. בסופו של דבר, ורק אחרי החתונה החלטנו גם לערוך את הוידאו, כי הבנו שכן – יש סיכוי שנרצה לראות אותו ערוך ומהודק. כאמור, חן הגיע בבוקר לבית כדי לצלם את ההכנות. בלי שנרגיש אותו הוא הצליח לצלם תמונות טבעיות ולהעביר לתמונה הדוממת ולו מעט מההתרגשות הגדולה שהיתה באויר. כחלק מהחומות שנפלו, ואחרי הבטחה של ארז ושל חן בעצמו שהוא לא יביים אותנו (אולי ממש בעדינות), לא יביא אותנו לחבק אקליפטוסים או לקפוץ באויר – החלטנו לתת צ'אנס לכמה דקות של צילומים מקדימים. פגשנו את חן, רונה ואסף (הוידאו) בגן – והשתמשנו בגן ובטיילת של נחל אלכסנדר שמאחוריו כלוקיישנים נהדרים . יצאו פשוט תמונות מדהימות. גם צילומי המשפחות המקדימים התנהלו בנועם, בזריזות – ומבלי ששכחנו אף אחד ואף קומבינציה. ובאותו רגע – חדלו לחלוטין לביים פוזות – ופשוט התחילו לצלם. יש לנו 1300 תמונות, שכל אחת מהן יותר יפה מהשניה.  כל מה שביקשנו מראש צולם – ההכנות בגן, צילומי אוירה , צילומים של המזנונים, האוכל וכו' .... עכשיו משהו על "עושים צילום". היו כאן די הרבה שרשורים על בעייתיות מסויימת בהתנהלות מול הנהלת החברה בכלל וארז חרודי בפרט.  השרשורים גם הקפידו לציין שאין עוררין על המקצוענות של הצלמים, אבל פה ושם היו ביקורות על ארז ועל כך שהמו"מ מולו לעיתים אינו נעים. אני חייבת להגיד את ההפך המוחלט. היה תענוג גדול לעשות עם ארז עסקים. הרגשנו שאנחנו בידיים טובות מההתחלה ועד הסוף, שלא מחפשים לדחוף לנו דווקא את הדברים היקרים יותר למרות שלמשל, בסופו של דבר לא רק שלקחנו אלבומים להורים, אלא שהלכנו על האופציה היקרה עבורנו – על אלבום דיגיטלי. אבל מי שראה את האלבומים המעוצבים הדיגיטלים של "עושים צילום" –יודע שאין סיכוי לסרב לכזה דבר.   כל פרט הכי קטן  שביקשתי שיופיע בצורה מדויקת בחוזה – אכן הופיע, ובלי שום ויכוח. התמונות (כולל הפילמים המקוריים, סי די באיכות פיתוח, וגם אחד באיכות נמוכה כדי שיהיה קל  להעלות לאינטרנט, אתר מסודר ובו כל התמונות, חוברת קונטקטים וה DVD לפני עריכה ) – הגיעו תוך פחות משבוע מיום החתונה. גילוי נאות – אני נמצאת בקשרי עבודה עם עושים צילום, ויצא שלפני החתונה (עוד לפני שידעתי על החתונה) היו לנו כמה שבועות אינטנסיבים של עבודה מולם. אבל אני מאמינה באמונה שלמה שזו לא הסיבה שבגללה קיבלתי יחס מועדף. אני בכלל לא חושבת שקיבלתי יחס מועדף. נשבעת לכם. קשרי העבודה בנינו הם אולי שהביאו את ארז להגיע בעצמו (ועם ילדיו המתוקים) לחתונה ולהגיד מזל טוב – אבל כל שאר ההתנהלות המקצועית – היא לדעתי היחס שהוא נותן לכל אחד. כן, הוא ישיר וכנה, ו"עושים צילום"  היא לא חברה מהזולות בתחום – כך שאולי לפעמים זה מתפרש כשחצנות וזלזול. אני חושבת שצריך לקחת אותו כמו שהוא – מין צבר קוצני – ולדעת שמה שלא יהיה – המוצר שהוא מוכר הוא מהטובים שיש. ואולי, טושה, הוא הפנים את הביקורת שלך – ושינה את דרכו???


----------



## איריסג (21/5/06)

קצת מהצילומים המקדימים


----------



## איריסג (21/5/06)

השמלה שלי - אורנה אלעמי - מודאדא 
כאמור – הפגישה עם חן התרחשה בבית ונמשכה אל הגן. זה הזמן לספר על מה שלבשנו. קודם כל  את בגדי החתן ואת השמלה שלי, לקחנו על קולבים ולבשנו רק עם ההגעה לגן כדי שלא יתקמטו האיש לבש פשתן. זה בד מקסים, אבל כזה שרק נושמים לידו והוא כבר מקומט). את השמלה שלי, זוכרות ותיקות הפורום, בחרתי ברבע שעה. מי שעיצבה לי אותה היא אורנה אלעמי, שלסטודיו שלה קוראים "מודאדא". את אורנה הכרתי לפני המון שנים, כשהסטודיו שלה שכן ממש בצמוד למספרה של יורם רחמנוב בכיכר המדינה. באותם ימים עשיתי אצלה שמלה לחתונה של חברתי הטובה, לאחר שלא הצלחתי למצוא משהו נורמלי וחגיגי מספיק לבחורה מעט גדולה, כפי שהייתי באותם ימים.   מאז אורנה עברה לדיזינגוף, ובכל פעם שהייתי עוברת ליד הסטודיו הייתי עוצרת לקשקש קצת, לבדוק מה שלומה וממשיכה הלאה. לפני שנתיים וחצי, כשאחותי הודיעה שהיא מתחתנת היה ברור לי היכן אתפור את השמלה. ואכן אורנה עיצבה לי שמלה מדהימה, סקסית, שהשאירה את כל הדודים פעורי פה (חלקם בכלל לא זיהה אותי  אחרי הקילוגרמים שעפו). אז כמו במקרה אתי ומריה – גם בעניין השמלה היה ברור לי שאני הולכת על בטוח. התוצאות מדברות בעד עצמן – זו הייתה שמלה נוחה להפליא, חגיגית מאד, ויחד עם זאת, לא הרגישה כנטע זר בחתונת צהרים. דרשתי (וקיבלתי) שמלה נטולת מחוך (היו שתי עצמות גמישות בצדדים. וזהו. אורנה שכנעה אותי לקנות מחטב (דבר שהתנגדתי לו בתחילה בכל תוקף) – וההמלצה שלה הייתה על מחטב גאוני (אין שום מילה אחרת שיכולה לתאר אותו) של חברה שנקראת BODY WRAP . המחטב מיובא לארץ על ידי גוטקס וניתן למצוא אותו בחנויות לבני נשים שונות (אני מצאתי באפרודיטה). הוא עשוי מיקרו פייבר ונראה בלתי מחזיק בעליל – אבל הוא מחזיק ועוד איך מצד אחד – ובלתי מורגש , לא מוציא את הטחול מהאוזניים, ומאפשר תנועה וגמישות מרבית ללא הזעה. בקיצור – ללכת עם ולהרגיש בלי. גאוני כבר אמרתי???? השמלה עלתה לי 4500 ₪. אורנה אינה משכירה את השמלות, אלא מוכרת בלבד. מצד שני – אין עניינים של שמלה בסיבוב שני וכו' – הכל נתפר ממש מהתחלה עבורך. אגב – גם אמא שלי הזמינה ב"מודאדא" את הבגד שלה לחתונה. אורנה יצרה עבורה מערכת מודולארית יפיפיה שאני בטוחה שתשמש אותה לעוד הרבה אירועים. * אורנה אלעמי – מודאדא , דיזינגוף 218 *


----------



## איריסג (21/5/06)

ועוד אחת - גם עם אמא ...


----------



## איריסג (21/5/06)

הסנדלים... 
נעליים – מצאתי סנדלים שכאילו רוצעו במיוחד עבור השמלה שלי – אצל חיה ניר ב"כתומנטה" (אבל ראיתי היום שיש את החברה הזו גם ב"שופרא"). נעליים להחלפה קניתי בחנות העודפים של רוקט דוג בשינקין (ובהזדמנות זו תודה מקרב לב למי שגילתה לי את דבר קיומה של החנות הזו).


----------



## איריסג (21/5/06)

תכשיטים 
תכשיטים השמלה שלי, שחלקה העליון הייתה בצבע זהב, ובגיזרת קולר, ממש הכריזה על עצמה כדורשת תכשיטי זהב. ומכיוון שבעונותיי הצלחתי לצבור אוסף נחמד של תכשיטים מה' שטרן – היה ברור לי שאני מסודרת.  אלא שאז קיבלתי מתנת אירוסין מרגשת מאין כמוה מאמא של דרור – טבעת יהלום שהייתה שייכת לסבתא מינה ז"ל – אם אביו של דרור.  אמא של דרור הציעה לי  לקחת את הטבעת לצורף ולחלץ ממנה את היהלום כדי לשבץ אותו בתליון. קיבלתי את עצתה והמלצתה על הצורף, והגעתי לדובי מנדלבאום בתל אביב.  דובי מנהל את חנות התכשיטים שהקים אביו לפני למעלה מ 50 שנה, והוא דור שני לצורפים. ידעתי איזה תליון אני רוצה, הבאתי לו גם את הצילום שלו – וכעבור שבוע  קיבלתי בדיוק את התליון שחלמתי עליו. דובי גם הציע לי שמכיוון שהטבעת שנשארה היא בעלת ערך סנטימנטלי רב (ולעומת זאת ערך כספי פעוט...) – לא להתיך אותה, אלא לשבץ בה אבן אחרת ולהקטין אותה למידותיי. בחרתי אבן אמטיסט סגולה – וכך יצאתי עם טבעת ותליון אירוסין יפיפיים. דובי עובד "כמו פעם" – את היהלום הוא פירק מהטבעת, והשאיר אותי בידי (כדי להקטין אותה למידתי) – ואחרי שבסיס התליון היה מוכן – הוא הזמין אותי לחנות כדי לשבץ את היהלום אל מול עיני. האמת – זה היה מרתק... כשסיפרתי לאנשים שהתעניינו על המחיר שהוא גבה ממני על התליון, השרשרת ותיקון הטבעת – הם אמרו לי שזה מחיר מעולה ואפילו די זול. בכל מקרה – זה יצא יפיפייה.    * תכשיטי מנדלבאום, אלנבי 81, כניסה א', קומה ב'. *


----------



## איריסג (21/5/06)

הבגדים של האיש - ליאת זרמון 
האיש שלי, שהודיע בהתחלה חגיגית שהוא ילך לבד לקסטרו מן ויקנה לו משהו ללבוש, הסכים בסוף לעשות איתי סיבוב התרשמות בדיזינגוף. מהסיבוב הזה חזרנו עם השלל הבא: מכנסי פשתן –כותנה בצבע בז', חולצת פשתן ורודה עם  שרוול 3/4 , שחוסך את הצורך בקיפול המעצבן של השרוולים (מבחינת האיש זו היתה תגלית מרעישה). – שניהם עלו 900 ₪ אצל ליאת זרמון, והחמיאו לו מאד מאד. נעליים קנינו לו ב"שופרא" – ממש במקרה נכנסתי לראות שם נעליים – ובסוף הוא יצא עם שני זוגות נעליים נוחות להפליא. ליאת והמוכרת שעובדת איתה היו דוגמה לסבלנות ומקצועיות  - והבנה של המעמד המלחיץ (כן, גם הבנים נלחצים, מה אתם חושבים?). הן הציעו לנו עוד ועוד אופציות, פסלו בלי בעיה מה שלטעמן לא החמיא – והכינו את התיקונים בדיוק ליום ולשעה שהם הובטחו. איכות התפירה היא לעילא ולעילא. המחיר בעיננו היה סביר לגמרי, ואני בטוחה שהוא עוד "יחרוש" על הבגדים האלה פעמים רבות.


----------



## איריסג (21/5/06)

מקום בטבע - כפר ויתקין 
ועכשיו – למקום בטבע. המקום שבו הכל התרחש. הגענו אל מקום בטבע בעקבות המלצות חמות ששמענו מכל מיני כיוונים, שקיבלו חיזוק אחרי שעשיתי חיפוש בפורום ובאתרים נוספים. ראינו עוד 3-4 מקומות אחרי הפגישה ב"מקום בטבע" אבל האמת – ידענו שזה מיותר. מהפגישה הראשונה עם שי-לי, ידענו שאנחנו בידיים טובות. לאורך כל הדרך, ועם כל מי שלא עבדנו מולו – הרגשנו שרוצים לבוא לקראתנו, שאין שום שאלה שהיא מטומטמת מדי, או מציקה מדי – על הכל קיבלנו תשובות. כל בקשה שלנו, מהקטנה עד הגדולה קיבלה מענה – ולכל הבטחה שניתנה וביקשנו להוסיף אותה לחוזה - גם היה גיבוי בחוזה.  לרגע לא אמרו לנו "מה אתם צריכים את זה בחוזה, תסמכו עלינו...".  היה תענוג לעבוד איתם – מהטעימות (שבהם, כל מי מהצוות שניגש אלינו לשולחן – ידע כבר מראש עלינו הכל, מה אנחנו רוצים, איך יראה האירוע , מי אנחנו ומה אנחנו – וחסך לנו את הצורך לנאום את נאום הפתיחה 6 פעמים) הקייטרינג ב"מקום בטבע" הוא  של חברת "הטעם השישי" – חברת בת של "טעם וצבע". האוכל קצר מחמאות ענקיות – החל מהמנות בקבלת הפנים ועד אחרון הקינוחים. לזיו, מנהל הקייטרינג, ולאייל, השף שלנו באירוע – היו פתרונות להכל – למנות ילדים (שהיו להיט היסטרי) לקינוחים ללא סוכר (לחולי הסוכרת שהיו בין אורחינו)  ובעצם לכל קושיה שהייתה לנו. כל בקשה שלנו שהייתה מסקנה מהטעימות (את הקבב תעשו פחות חריף, את סלט הסלק פחות חמוץ....) – מולאה במלואה. המקצועיות שלהם והרוגע הצליחו להביא אפילו אותי, המפיקה ההיסטרית, להסכים לסמוך עליהם ועל ניסיונם – ואכן – גם הסוגיות שהיו קשורות לסידור השולחנות בגן- באו על פתרונן בצורה המושלמת ביותר שכולנו יכולנו לקוות. הגן עצמו – פורח ומלבלב, עם חורשת פקנים קטנה ומוצלת, תחתיה יכלו הילדים ליהנות מנדנדות וערסל מקסים.


----------



## איריסג (21/5/06)

והתודות לכל אנשי "מקום בטבע" 
אז זה המקום להגיד תודות ענקיות לאנשי "מקום בטבע:   אז זה המקום להגיד תודות ענקיות לאנשי "מקום בטבע:   , המנהל של הגן המשגע הזה. שליווה אותנו מרגע הראשון ועד הרגע האחרון, כשהעמסנו את האוטו בדרך הביתה. שהעמיד לרשותנו את הניסיון ארוך השנים שלו , נתן עצות טובות, היה זמין לכל שאלה ובקשה וניסה להרגיע אותי ש"יהיה בסדר. אני אומר לך – לא יהיה גשם!", שהלך וקנה במיוחד עבורנו ביום האירוע עציצים ודאג שחדרי השירותים יראו בדיוק כמו שאנחנו רצינו ולשביעות רצוננו, ושהיה באופן כללי – האורים , התומים ויועץ הסתרים שלי בכל מה שקשור לחתונה הזו. לזיו – מנהל הקייטרינג, האיש עם השיער הארוך והסבלנות של פיל, שבא לקראתנו וצ'יפר אותנו איפה שרק יכול היה, סירב להתרגש מהטירופים שלי, הבטיח שהכל יהיה בסדר – וקיים!!!  שטרח ובא בעצמו להשגיח על האירוע – ובניהולו הייתה לנו חתונת גורמה עם אוכל טעים, מגוון – ובשפע ונדיבות שכמותם לא ראיתי בהרבה אירועים. לאייל השף – שניצח על תזמורת של טבחים ומלצרים – שהוציאו מתחת ידם אוכל טעים , טעים , טעים. כשראיתי  בטעימות את אבא שלי, הקרניבור, מתמוגג מסלט תרד ומסלט בוקצ'וי (שהוא עד לרגע זה לא יודע איך אומרים את השם של הירק הזה) -  הבנתי שבחרנו נכון.   ומי שלא טעם קינוחים את הקינוחים של "הטעם השישי" – חבל עליו... מי היה מאמין שזה פרווה????? כנראה שכשמשתמשים בחומרים מעולים, ומוסיפים אהבה ותשומת לב – יוצאים דברים ממש מדהימים.     לליאת והדר – מנהלות האירוע שלנו – שבזכותן הכל תיקתק כמו מבצע צבאי, שהקדישו לי שעות ארוכות כדי להסביר איך הכי טוב לעשות את ההושבות, ומה לעשות עם פינת העישון, ואיפה למקם את הפוטונים – ואפילו הלכו למדוד במדויק את המרחק בין המזנונים לשולחנות הפנימיים (7 מטר, למי שמתעניין....) – הכל כדי שאני אהיה רגועה (וגם אמא של דרור) לשי לי,  אשת המכירות שהוכיחה לנו שאיש מכירות יכול להיות נחמד, הגון, להבטיח – ולקיים. לסלין, לירז ושאר צוות המשרד – שפשוט, כמו כל הצוות כולו – נתנו הרגשה שהם בעצם חברים שלנו, שרוצים לעזור, חיבקו, הרגיעו, הצחיקו – והיו מלאות סבלנות לכל הטרטורים, הטלפונים, ההתלבטויות... ואם שכחתי מישהוא – סליחה.... לאמיר קמחי, המנהל של הגן המשגע הזה. שליווה אותנו מרגע הראשון ועד הרגע האחרון, כשהעמסנו את האוטו בדרך הביתה. שהעמיד לרשותנו את הניסיון ארוך השנים שלו , נתן עצות טובות, היה זמין לכל שאלה ובקשה וניסה להרגיע אותי ש"יהיה בסדר. אני אומר לך – לא יהיה גשם!", שהלך וקנה במיוחד עבורנו ביום האירוע עציצים ודאג שחדרי השירותים יראו בדיוק כמו שאנחנו רצינו ולשביעות רצוננו, ושהיה באופן כללי – האורים , התומים ויועץ הסתרים שלי בכל מה שקשור לחתונה הזו. לזיו – מנהל הקייטרינג, האיש עם השיער הארוך והסבלנות של פיל, שבא לקראתנו וצ'יפר אותנו איפה שרק יכול היה, סירב להתרגש מהטירופים שלי, הבטיח שהכל יהיה בסדר – וקיים!!!  שטרח ובא בעצמו להשגיח על האירוע – ובניהולו הייתה לנו חתונת גורמה עם אוכל טעים, מגוון – ובשפע ונדיבות שכמותם לא ראיתי בהרבה אירועים. לאייל השף – שניצח על תזמורת של טבחים ומלצרים – שהוציאו מתחת ידם אוכל טעים , טעים , טעים. כשראיתי  בטעימות את אבא שלי, הקרניבור, מתמוגג מסלט תרד ומסלט בוקצ'וי (שהוא עד לרגע זה לא יודע איך אומרים את השם של הירק הזה) -  הבנתי שבחרנו נכון.   ומי שלא טעם קינוחים את הקינוחים של "הטעם השישי" – חבל עליו... מי היה מאמין שזה פרווה????? כנראה שכשמשתמשים בחומרים מעולים, ומוסיפים אהבה ותשומת לב – יוצאים דברים ממש מדהימים.     לליאת והדר – מנהלות האירוע שלנו – שבזכותן הכל תיקתק כמו מבצע צבאי, שהקדישו לי שעות ארוכות כדי להסביר איך הכי טוב לעשות את ההושבות, ומה לעשות עם פינת העישון, ואיפה למקם את הפוטונים – ואפילו הלכו למדוד במדויק את המרחק בין המזנונים לשולחנות הפנימיים (7 מטר, למי שמתעניין....) – הכל כדי שאני אהיה רגועה (וגם אמא של דרור) לשי לי,  אשת המכירות שהוכיחה לנו שאיש מכירות יכול להיות נחמד, הגון, להבטיח – ולקיים. לסלין, לירז ושאר צוות המשרד – שפשוט, כמו כל הצוות כולו – נתנו הרגשה שהם בעצם חברים שלנו, שרוצים לעזור, חיבקו, הרגיעו, הצחיקו – והיו מלאות סבלנות לכל הטרטורים, הטלפונים, ההתלבטויות... ואם שכחתי מישהוא – סליחה....


----------



## איריסג (21/5/06)

אופס... תמונה לא נכונה... 
אני מנסה שוב... לילדים היה נורא כייף... אגב - זה האיש , הוריו ואחותו.


----------



## איריסג (21/5/06)

אוף.. אני קצת אהבלה... 
למי שלא הבין - האיש הוריו ואחותו - זה בתמונה שעלתה בטעות. עכשיו קצת תמונות של אוכל (לא מומלץ לצפיה למי שכבר רעב....)


----------



## איריסג (21/5/06)

הסלטים....


----------



## איריסג (21/5/06)

מריצת פירות... 
היה שם ממש מכל טוב הארץ....


----------



## איריסג (21/5/06)

והלהיט - אמבטיית הקרטיבים 
שהיו להיט היסטרי אצל המבוגרים והילדים כאחד...


----------



## איריסג (21/5/06)

ואחרון - פינה בגן


----------



## איריסג (21/5/06)

עיצוב - רוית גרגס - פשוט חופה 
את העיצוב הפקדנו בידיה האמונות של רוית גרגס, מעצבת האירועים המומלצת של "מקום בטבע".  הבעיה היחידה עם אירוע בוקר הוא שהעיצוב מחייב לקחת פרחים – כי נרות זה לא ממש לעניין... רוית קישטה לנו את הגן בצורה כל כך מושלמת, ומתאימה ליום ולאופי האירוע, הייתה סבלנית ומבינה כשהחלטנו להתחרט בשלב מסוים ולבטל חלק מההזמנה – ובאה לקראתנו כשהתחרטנו שוב והחלטנו שלא רק שניקח את עיצוב החופה – אלא שנגדיל את ההזמנה למרכזי השולחן. סידורי הענק שלה קישטו אצל כולנו את הבית עוד ימים ארוכים אחרי החתונה, ובזכותה הייתי "כלה חוקית" – עם זר קאלות חמוד להפליא שהיא הכינה לי כצ'ופר. *רוית גרגס – פשוט חופה – טלפון במסר *


----------



## איריסג (21/5/06)

והחופה ...


----------



## איריסג (21/5/06)

תובנה נוספת - חתונה הפוכה 
וזו ההזדמנות להגיד גם כמה מילים על "חתונה הפוכה": משיטוט בפורום למדתי על הדרך הזו לקיים אירוע. מייד חשבתי "הרי זה גאוני!". מכיוון שהתחתנו בחתונה אזרחית, לא הייתה מבחינתנו בעיה  לקיים "חתונה הפוכה" גם ביום שישי בצהרים. ואחרי שעשינו את זה אני לא מבינה איך זה יכול להיות שיש עוד אירועים בשיטה ה"מסורתית".... האירוע התנהל בסדר הבא: האורחים הוזמנו לשעה 12 וחצי. מייד עם תחילת ההגעה של ראשוני האורחים נפתחו מזנוני קבלת הפנים, והמלצרים הגישו גם חטיפים "מסתובבים". בסביבות השעה 13:15 , כשבגן נקבצו להם כבר כמאה – מאה וחמישים איש, נפתחו מזנוני ארוחת הצהרים – ובאופן הדרגתי החלו המלצרים בקיפול מזנוני קבלת הפנים. העובדה כי המזנונים נפתחו כאשר בגן לא נמצאים כל האורחים גרמה לכך שליד אף אחד מהמזנונים לא היה תור (המקסימום שהבחנתי – 3-4 אנשים עומדים בכל מזנון), ומוזיקת הרקע הנעימה של קבלת הפנים, שהמשיכה גם בארוחת הצהרים – אפשרה לאורחים לנהל שיחה נעימה סביב שולחנות האוכל, בלי צורך להתלבט אם הם רוצים לאכול סטייק טעים, או לקרוע את רחבת הריקודים.... בשעה 15:00 הזמנו את כולם לחופה. בשלב הזה כל האורחים כבר היו בגן, שבעים ומרוצים. מייד אחרי החופה נפתחו מזנוני הקינוחים ובית הקפה – ובמקביל החלה המסיבה העברית שלי. כך הרווחנו חופה שבה נכחו כל האורחים ללא יוצא מהכלל, אורחים מבסוטים שלא עמדו יותר מדקה-שתיים בכל מזנון וארוחת צהרים שהתנהלה על מי מנוחות.  בעיני – הליינ-אפ האידאלי. אגב- למרות שחשבנו שמבחינת עלויות יהיה שוני מסוים – הרי שהעלויות נשארו אותו דבר, כאשר מנהלי הקייטרינג הסבירו כי אומנם קבלת הפנים היא יותר קצרה ולפחות אנשים – אבל מטבע הדברים – מי שלא יגיע לקבלת הפנים – יגיע רעב יותר... ההסבר הזה הניח את דעתי – והאמת היא שאכן היה שפע של אוכל גם בקבלת הפנים (למי שהקדים והגיע) וגם בארוחת הצהרים, ובכל מקרה – לשיטה הזו יש כל כך הרבה יתרונות, שאין לי אלא להמליץ  עליה ממש בחום!


----------



## איריסג (21/5/06)

על המסיבה העברית - פיני דקל 
מוזיקה. אולי אחד החלקים הכי חשובים בחתונה. לי הייתה פנטזיה, עוד לפני פרוץ דרור לחיי – אני רוצה בחתונה שלי מסיבה עברית.  חבר טוב, שעמו התייעצתי המליץ לי על פיני דקל. "פיני מי?" שאלתי אותו – והוא השיב – הוא נחשב לדי ג'י מעולה, ולאחד המומחים הגדולים במוזיקה עברית. אחרי שראיתי בפורום מחמאות אין סוף על האיש, התייעצתי עם אחותי. תשובתה הייתה "תגידי, את מפגרת???? זה היה הדי ג'י בחתונה שלנו!" בהמשך הסתבר שהבחור אומנם מאד נחבא אל הכלים, מסרב בעקשנות להקים לעצמו אתר אינטרנט או לפרסם באתרים המתמחים – אבל צבר לעצמו בשנים ארוכות של עבודה עדת מעריצים ענקית. האמת – בצדק!!!!!!!!!  לא ראינו די ג'יאים אחרים. היינו אצל פיני בפגישה אחת, שממנה יצאנו עם חיוך ענקי מרוח על הפנים. דרור אמר לי – כבר הרבה זמן לא הייתי בפגישה שהרגשתי שהאיש שמולו אני יושב הצליח לקרוא אותי בצורה כל כך מושלמת. פיני אכן נחשב למומחה גדול במוזיקה עברית. אני, שיש לי פטיש למוזיקה עברית, ורצוי ענתיקה (הבו לי שירי להקות צבאיות ותעשו אותי מאושרת...) ניסיתי להתקיל אותו עם כל מיני יציאות ביזאריות – וכל מה שקיבלתי ממנו זה חיוך ענקי של אושר ותוך שניה – השמעה של השיר המבוקש. ממש "הכה את התקליטייה". מכיוון שהיה מדובר בחתונה הפוכה, ביקשנו מפיני מוזיקת רקע נעימה לאורך קבלת הפנים וארוחת הצהריים ואחריה – מסיבה עברית סוערת. כשסיפרנו לאמא של דרור על המסיבה העברית היא שאלה "מה? מסיבה של ריקודי הורה???" – אז כן- הייתה גם ה"הורה, ההיא עם ההא' – של אבי טולדנו, וגם שירים חדשים – דנדשים, וגם שירי ילדים שגדלנו עליהם (איזה בית יש לפיסטוק... תיק תוק תיק תוק...) . חלק גדול מהמחמאות שאני מקבלת על החתונה  קשור באופן ישיר למוזיקה שפיני השמיע – כולם כל כך נהנו!!! מהדודות בנות ה 80 ועד הילדים בני השנתיים והשלוש. ומכיוון שהיינו כבר בשלוש חתונות שפיני היה בהן ה די ג'י (בפגישה איתו גילינו על הקיר מכתב תודה מעוד זוג חברים) – אנחנו יכולים להעיד, שגם בחתונות "רגילות" הוא מצליח להקפיץ את האורחים עד השעות הקטנות של הלילה. ומילה אחרונה על היתרון האקוסטי של "מקום בטבע" – אני יודעת שזה מאפיין בעיקר אנשים מבוגרים, אבל מה לעשות, גם אני סובלת מאד באירועים שבהם  המוזיקה צורחת בקולי קולות וכדי להתגבר עליה ולנהל שיחה עם מי שיושב לידי – אני צועקת – וגומרת את האירוע עם קול של נייר זכוכית. ב"מקום בטבע" זה פשוט לא קורה. מעבר לעובדה שכאמור, במהלך ארוחת הצהרים כולה הייתה מוזיקת רקע נעימה ובווליום הגיוני – הרי שגם כשווליום עלה במסיבה בחלקו השני של אחר הצהרים – הדבר ממש לא הורגש (לפחות לא ברמה שמפריעה)  למי שבחר להמשיך ולשבת ליד השולחן – גם אם השולחן היה בשורות הקרובות לרחבת הריקודים. זאת מכיוון שרחבת הריקודים בנויה תחת מבנה אקוסטי, והרמקולים מסודרים כשהם פונים אל תוך הרחבה – ואינם מפריעים למי שנמצא מחוצה לה. אני משערת שגם העובדה שמדובר במקום פתוח לחלוטין תורמת לפיזור האקוסטי המצוין. כך או כך – בעיני מדובר ביתרון גדול. * פיני דקל – טלפון במסר *


----------



## איריסג (21/5/06)

אנחנו עם פיני... 
אגב - נכנסנו לחופה עם ג'מלי פורוש - של אהוד בנאי (הזמר החביב על דרור) . יצאנו מהחופה עם נעימה מתוך הסרט "מבצע סבתא" - סרט קאלט אהוב על שנינו.


----------



## איריסג (21/5/06)

והחברים רוקדים


----------



## איריסג (21/5/06)

טקס הנישואין - ארגון משפחה חדשה 
ועכשיו - לטקס החופה. לא זה המקום להיכנס לויכוחים בענייני דת ומדינה. אנחנו החלטנו שלנו הדרך המתאימה ביותר, והמשקפת ביותר את אורח חיינו החילוני תהיה באמצעות ארגון "משפחה חדשה". נפגשנו עם עו"ד ויקטוריה גלפנד, ואיתה הכנו את ההסכם המשפטי – הסכם חיים משותפים. זה בעניין ההיבט המשפטי של הנישואין. ארגון משפחה חדשה גם מקיים עבור זוגות שרוצים בכך טקסי נישואין. מצד שתי המשפחות שלנו היו הרבה מאד חששות – מה יהיה בטקס? האם זו לא תהיה הצגה מגוחכת של "כאילו חופה"? ו"למה לעזאזל אתם מתעקשים לעשות הכל אחרת?" ניסינו להרגיע את כולם סביבנו שלא ידאגו, יהיה בסדר ויהיה טקס מקסים. הרבה מהחברים והמכרים שלנו ששמעו על כך שבכוונתנו לערוך טקס אזרחי מייד שאלו "אה, עם יאיר ליד / אברי גלעד / סלבריטי אחר"? ובכן – בעיני, ויסלחו לי אברי, יאיר, אסתי זקהיים וכל סלבריטי אחר שעורך טקסי חתונה (אני בטוחה שאתם עושים את הטקסים האלה בכוונה טובה וטהורה) – בעיני, זה רק מפריע ומגחך את כל העסק. טקס החתונה הוא לב ליבו של כל האירוע, והוא אמור לבטא את החיבור המיוחד שיש בין שני האנשים, ולגרום לקהל שצופה בו להקשיב למה שיש לזוג האוהב לומר – האחד לשניה, ולאורחים.  כאשר מי שמנהל את הטקס הוא גורם שמושך תשומת לב – חששנו מכך שבמקום להקשיב לדברים שנאמר בטקס – יהיו האורחים עסוקים ב"ראית כמה יאיר לפיד נמוך"? "אתה רואה את אברי גלעד בתוכנית בוקר שלו? מה זה החולצות האלה שהוא לובש" – וכו' וכו'... לכן ביקשנו את ויקטוריה, שכבר מנוסה בטקסים מהסוג הזה, לנהל עבורנו את הטקס. ומה נגיד לכם – היה מקסים, וחוויה שלא תשכח במהרה. במרכז הטקס עמד "כתב הזוגיות" שאותו ניסחנו יחד עם ויקטוריה, על פי רצונותינו והשקפת עולמנו. (יכולנו לכתוב את כולו מההתחלה ועד הסוף, אבל העדפנו לקחת בסיס שהיה לויקטוריה ועליו לערוך את השינויים). את כל מהלך הטקס קבענו בעצמנו. החלטנו מה מהמרכיבים ה"מסורתיים" יהיה גם בטקס שלנו – ומה יהיה הביטוי החילוני שלהם. כך למשל – דרור העניק לי טבעת, ואני לו – וויקטוריה הסבירה שהטבעת היא סמל בינלאומי  לחיבור בין בני זוג, עגול ושלם. דרור ניפץ בסוף הטקס כוס – וההסבר שנתנו לזה היה שזה מסמל את ניפוץ כל המחסומים בנינו. הטקס היה מרגש מאין כמותו. אפילו אבא שלי, שהוא אומנם חילוני גמור, אבל חלם תמיד לראות את בתו תחת חופה וקידושין, ולא הבין למה אנחנו חייבים להתחכם כל הזמן – בכה מהתרגשות במהלך הטקס כולו, ואמר לי אחר כך שזה היה הטקס הכי מרגש שהוא היה בו בימי חייו. והוא לא היה היחיד – רבים מהאורחות  והאורחים  לא נשארו עם עיניים יבשות...  זה היה טקס מכובד, מרגש ומנוהל בחן רב, ועל כך נתונה לך, ויקטוריה – תודתנו העמוקה. שלנו ושל בני משפחתנו. * עו"ד ויקטוריה גלפנד, ארגון משפחה חדשה http://www.newfamily.org.il/   *


----------



## איריסג (21/5/06)

ועוד אחת מהחופה


----------



## איריסג (21/5/06)

חותמת על כתב הזוגיות


----------



## איריסג (21/5/06)

עיצוב כתב הזוגיות - הכתובה של שירי 
אומנם זו היתה חופה אזרחית, אז כתובה ממש לא היתה. אבל כתב זוגיות מרגש, היה גם היה. ואותו רצינו לשמור כמובן. אז פנינו לשירי לנצר, מ"הכתובה של שירי". נתקלנו בכתובות המעוצבות של שירי לראשונה ביריד החתונות של בית דניאל. מאוחר יותר מצאתי אותה שוב באינטרנט  - ולאחר שהתפעלתי מכל העיצובים שלה – בחרנו כתובה יפיפייה, מעוצבת בסגנון של כתובה איטלקית עתיקה. שירי הכינה לנו את "כתב הזוגיות" במסגרת שבחרנו, מעוטרת בזהב (הכתובה עצמה מודפסת על קרטון-קלף איכותי בבית דפוס, וההזהבה נעשית בעבודת יד. יש לה מגוון עצום של כתובות מעוטרות, והבחירה הייתה ממש ממש קשה. שירי המקסימה הכינה לנו את הכתובה בדיוק על פי לוחות הזמנים שהיא הבטיחה – ובאופן המדויק והמושלם ביותר. אתמול החזרנו את הכתובה מהמיסגור – והיא תפאר את אחד מקירות ביתנו, מזכרת לרגע המרגש ביותר בחיינו הזוגיים.


----------



## איריסג (21/5/06)

שכתי את התמונה...


----------



## איריסג (21/5/06)

חולצות טריקו - פונגו 
תיכף מסיימים.... רציתי לקנות לאיש שלי חולצה להחלפה. חיפשנו רעיון נחמד, ובסופו של דבר באה לי ההברקה: ניקח את האיור של המתנה לאורחים (שעוד נגיע אליה...) שהוא איור משלים לאיור של ההזמנה – ונדפיס אותו על חולצות. שיטוט קצר באינטרנט הביא לי את "פונגו" חנות שנמצאת ממש במרחק הליכה ממקום העבודה שלי. הבאתי לשם את האיור בקובץ JPG – ועל המקום הם הפכו אותו להדפס לחולצה. ראיתי כי טוב – והחלטתי שגם אני רוצה. בסופו של דבר השלל היה כדלהלן: חולצות לבנות לי ולאיש , חולצות שחורות – כנ"ל, וגם (אחרי שאמא שלי ראתה והתקנאה לה) – חולצות שחורות עם אותו הדפס להורים. המזל הוא שיש להם שם ב"פונגו" חולצות בכל המידות, כולל מידות גדולות מאד מאד – כך שזה מתאים לכל גודל של חתן-כלה והורים. לקראת הרבע האחרון של החתונה, התגנבנו לנו לחדר חתן-כלה, והחלפנו בגדים. דרור לבש את החולצה המודפסת ונשאר עם מכנסי הפשתן, ואילו אני לבשתי את החולצה המודפסת שלי – ומכנסי פשתן משגעים שקניתי לרגל האירוע אצל המעצבת החביבה עלי – סיגל דקל. אגב – כבר כיבסנו את כל  החולצות – וההדפס עומד מאד יפה בכביסה. *פונגו -  דיזנגוף 98 – ממש קרוב לכיכר דיזינגוף. *


----------



## איריסג (21/5/06)

והתמונות...


----------



## איריסג (21/5/06)

שוב - הקובץ הלא נכון... 
אז מה שהיה קודם זה ההדפס שהיה על החולצה והמגנטים (שעוד נגיע אליהם....)


----------



## איריסג (21/5/06)

איכס... יצא נורא מפוקסל 
מנסה שוב


----------



## איריסג (21/5/06)

נו... טוב - לא הולך... 
אז הנה אחת עם חברים...


----------



## איריסג (21/5/06)

מתנות לאורחים והזמנות - סטייל קרד 
ואחרונים (כמעט) חביבים – דפוס סטייל קארד. השארתי אותם לסוף מכיוון שהם מי שהכינו לנו את המתנה לאורחים, ולא רק את ההזמנות.  ותיקות הפורום זוכרות את החיפושים שלי אחרי איור בסגנון "מורדילו" – אבל שיהיה על פי הזמנה מיוחדת שלי. החיפושים שלי הביאו אותי לדפוס סטייל קרד בתל אביב. מבחינת ההזמנות – הם עשו עבודה נפלאה, מדויקת, הגרפיקאית שלהם עשתה איתי יום שלם של הגהות עד שכל הפסיקים ישבו במקום – הייתי מאד מרוצה, וגם אם המחיר שלהן היה טיפה יקר – הרגשתי שעשיתי עיסקה טובה. אלא ש... למתנות של האורחים בסוף החתונה היה לי רעיון – רציתי לתת מגנט (אני אספנית מגנטית ידועה...) – אבל לא כזה מגנט "רגיל" כמו שנוהגים היום לתת בתוך ההזמנות, אלא משהו טיפה יותר בעל נוכחות – ולכן רציית מגנט שעשוי מקאפה – זה כמו קרטון ביצוע / קלקר מוקצף ועליו האיור שמשלים את האיור של ההזמנה. לירז הבטיח לי שאין שום בעיה – והכל יהיה על הכייפק. ואכן – כעבור כמה ימים המגנטים היו מוכנים ובאתי לקחת אותם. לצערי (ואולי זו קצת רשלנות שלי) – לא ממש הסתכלתי מה נתנו לי, ומכיוון שלא היה לי עודף שמן – חיכיתי עם אריזת המגנטים עד הרגע האחרון ממש בסמוך לחתונה. כשהתחלתי במלאכת האריזה (ארזתי כל מגנט בשקית צלופן קטנה, עם סרט סאטן) גיליתי לזוועתי שההדבקה של האיור (שהיה מצופה בלימינציה) אל הקאפה נעשתה מאד מאד ברשלנות (וזה בלשון המעטה) – ןכך מצאתי את עצמי מדביקה מחדש 300 מגנטים – אחד אחד... זה לקח המון המון זמן. בנוסף – המגנט עצמו שהודבק על ידי הצד האחורי של הקאפה היה גזור בחתיכות ממש ממש קטנות – והיה מגנט חלש מהסוג הנחות ביותר – כל שכאשר רוצים לשים אותו על המקרר לבד – הוא נדבק והכל בסדר. אבל אם רוצים שהוא יחזיק ולו את הנייר הדק ביותר – הוא כבר נופל. בקיצור – אכלתי אותה.... אז אם אתם רוצים הזמנות – סטייל קרד עושים אחלה עבודה. כל דבר אחר – עזבו... * סטייל קרד, רח' העבודה 18 תל אביב *


----------



## איריסג (21/5/06)

זהו זה... עכשיו התגובות שלכן... 
זהו.  עד כאן. תודה שוב לכל מי שהיה איתנו ביום המקסים הזה. ולמי כל ההודעות  הללו לא הספיקו – ויש לו / לה עוד שאלות – אפשר בהחלט לפנות אלי ל [email protected] או במסר – אני אשמח לעזור....


----------



## טולה21 (21/5/06)

../images/Emo65.gifתמונה מקסימה ../images/Emo23.gif 
שמחה שנהניתם זה הכי חשוב. שיהיה לכם מזל טוב והרבה אושר, השמלה מגניבה.


----------



## ניצ של אב (21/5/06)

אתם מקסימים ויפהפיים... 
רק אושר!


----------



## אתי אלבכרי (21/5/06)

מכשפה או לא.......... 
האושר שהרגשתי ואני מרגישה עבורך כל כך בולט בתמונה הזאת.. חולה עלייך.


----------



## אתי אלבכרי (21/5/06)

וגם בזאת.. 
גאווה של סבתא לכל כך הרבה נכדים ונכדות.


----------



## איריסג (21/5/06)

טוב, זו הדר גלזנר... 
המקסימה - של מיקי ויואב השדכנים. שהיא אגב נכדה בכורה משני הצדדים....


----------



## שבלולית 24 (21/5/06)

איזו נסיכולה, פשוט משגעת../images/Emo99.gif


----------



## נינה 999 (21/5/06)

לאיריס, הכל כל כך מושקע ונעים. 
אני מסכימה איתך לגמרי, החתונה לא צריכה גימיקים כמו סליבריטיז. חתונה בעידן הפוסט מודרני, עם מסכים וגלי קול שנישאים בצינורות, ובפרט חתונה בעם היהודי שעבר שואה, חתונה זה דבר מרגש בפני עצמו! נשמע שהטקס שלכם היה שוויוני ונוגע. רוב ברכות! כיף לדרור שהתאהבת בו, אישה נהדרת כמוך עם כל כך הרבה אמונה בו.


----------



## שבלולית 24 (21/5/06)

אואו אתי סחטיק על הביביליס../images/Emo8.gif 
איזו יפה את בתמוה הזאת.


----------



## אתי אלבכרי (21/5/06)

תודה ../images/Emo25.gif 
כמה חבל שאי אפשר ללכת כל הזמן עם בייביליס...


----------



## י ל ד ו ד י ת (21/5/06)

השיער מדהים!!!! 
אהבתי


----------



## dusa (21/5/06)

ללא נושא


----------



## dusa (21/5/06)

איזה מוזר , כתבתי הודעה 
ועכשיו אני רואה שזה מה שזה כתב לי!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 איריס - פשוט לא התאפקתי לחכות עד הסוף, כי ריגשת אותי עד דמעות עם הסיפור שלך!!!!


----------



## ayeletelgabsi (21/5/06)

../images/Emo99.gif מקסים!


----------



## פרפר ופרפרית (21/5/06)

הרגת אותי עם סיפור ההכירות צמרמורות


----------



## MEM האחת (21/5/06)

אחלה סיפור... 
בינתיים גם אחלה תמונות... מחכים לעוד...


----------



## גוגולה (21/5/06)

קראתי הכל בנשימה אחת 
פשוט מדהים! רואים כמה אתם אוהבים וכמה את ראויה לכל האהבה הזו, בייחוד שחיכית ויזמת ועשית 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 אני מאחלת לכם את כל הברכות שרק אפשר והמון המון אהבה בחיים המשותפים יחד


----------



## shoshi14 (21/5/06)

אוא איזה כיף לקרוא את זה !!! 
עשית לי ממש טוב על הלב באמת שריגשת אותי איזה סיפור מקסים התמונות מקסימום גם כן ואני מאחלת לכם את כל האושר שבעולם המון מזל טובים !! רינת


----------



## חנהלה אופה עוגה (21/5/06)

../images/Emo140.gifבמילה אחת: וואוו 
ממש התרגשתי כשקראתי  תסיפור שלך! והתמונות ממש יפות. מאחלת לכם המשך חיי נישואים מוצלחים ומלאים באושר ואהבה.


----------



## 2ש ל ג י ה (21/5/06)

המון מזל טוב ../images/Emo140.gif 
נורא התרגשתי מסיפור ההכרות שלכם.. תמונות יפהפיות..אני רוצה לאחל לכם המון אושר ואהבה וזוגיות מדהימה..


----------



## sansi22 (21/5/06)

כאלו קרדיטים מפורטים לא היו פה 
כבר הרבה מאוד זמן.. נשמע שהיתה חתונה מדהימה ושהכל תקתק בדיוק כמו שרצית. התמונות יפות, אתם יפים.. הכל נראה משגע! המון מזל טוב!!


----------



## גם רוצה לדעת (21/5/06)

יו 
איריס! לא נראה לי שמאז שנרשמתי לפורום קראתי כאלו קרדיטים כאלו מפורטים! האינטיליגנציה ורמת הכתיבה הגבוהה ניכרים בכל מילה וממש הרגשתי שהייתי בחתונה שלך (והאמת נראה שהיה כיף להיות אורח אצלכם - עם כל ההשקעה וההתחשבות באנשים) הכל נראה מהמם ורשמתי בצד חלק גדול ממהמלצות והטיפים שלך! תודה שהשקעת כל כך הרב זמן ומרץ "למען יראו ויראו" וכמובן- המון מזל טוב (אגב - השמלה שלך - אליפות!!)


----------



## שבלולית 24 (21/5/06)

איריס נראה שהייתה לכם חתונה 
מקסימה ומאושרת במיוחד אתם נראים כלכך קורנים ומאושרים. שיהיה לכם המון מזל טוב וזוגיות נפלאה.


----------



## פנדולינה (21/5/06)

נשמע מדהים. 
התענגתי על כל התמונות, הכל נראה מקסים.. גם תמיד כיף לי לראות תמונות של "מקום בטבע"... יצאת מהממת, והאושר קורן ממך בכל תמונה ותמונה.


----------



## נעמומית (21/5/06)

מדהים מדהים מדהים.... 
החל מהסיפור המרגש , ההיכרות  וכל הכבוד שלא התייאשת... נראה ונשמע שהיתה חתונה מהסרטים - מאחלת לך את כל הטוב שבעולם והמון המון מזל טובים....


----------



## ליתלת (21/5/06)

מזל טוב, איריס 
הכל נראה ממש אחלה, כולל הכלה והחתן... שיהיו לכם חיים טובים וכיפיים ביחד ב"ה.


----------



## אפריל06 (21/5/06)

ואוו - מפורט לאין שיעור..נשמע שהיה 
מקסים!! אתם נראים זוג לעניין והסיפור שלכם מקסים לא פחות!


----------



## galit696 (21/5/06)

איריסג את פשוט מ ה מ מ ת!!!!!


----------



## ליאורה נרקיס (21/5/06)

וואי נשמע שהיה ארוע מהמם 
וכל הכבוד על הקרדיטים המושקעים! איזה כיף לקרוא.. אתם ממש זוג מקסים המון מזל טוב


----------



## KVI (21/5/06)

איריס! נראה מדהים! 
נרא כארוע שהיתי מאוד שמחה להימצא בו.. טעים, יפה, מרגש... קיצר 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 מזל טוב!


----------



## חתן וכלה (21/5/06)

../images/Emo178.gif 
קראתי הכל
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ועכשיו אני מרגישה מוכנה וערוכה להפיק חתונה. טוב נו....כמעט תודה איריסג על המאמץ ועל כך שנחשפת ושיתפת אותנו אני שמחה בשמחתכם ומאחלת לכם עוד ימים רבים של אושר


----------



## ט ו ש ה (21/5/06)

יא מקסימה אחת../images/Emo13.gif 
לדעתי, עשיתם את חתונת המאה. פשוט מהממת, ומוקפדת במקומות הנכונים, וקלילה במקומות הנכונים, ונעימה כל כך למראה. הלוואי שכל החיים שלכם ייראו כמו החתונה הזאת, כל כך שמחים ופשוטים ומאושרים. אני חושבת שזה הכי הרבה שאפשר לאחל
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ולגבי ארז ועושים צילום
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - אני רוצה לקוות שהאנשים הטובים של עושים צילום קראו ביקורות שלנו והפנימו, אני רוצה לקוות שזה היחס שמקבל כל מי שמגיע אליהם בימים אלה. הייתי שמחה להיות אחת מאלה שיזכו ליחס כזה, אבל נכון להיום - אני מסתפקת בלשמוע על החוויה הטובה שלכם, ואולי ניתן להם צ'אנס לתקן את הרושם פעם, בבר מצווה של בכורנו או משהו
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 שיהיה לכם רק טוב, והמון אושר


----------



## שמוצי פו קרן (21/5/06)

את מדהימה 
מזל טוב והמון אושר ובריאות


----------



## דשבורד (21/5/06)

איריס, עברתי על הכל ../images/Emo39.gif 
על התמונות היפות כל כך, על הסיפור המרגש של ההכרות שלכם, על הטקס היחודי שאני מאוד מתחברת אליו (הלואי עלי), ועל האוירה הקסומה שמרגישים שהיתה שם... מאחלת לכם המון אושר, לך ולדרור, וזוגיות מופלאה ואמיצה


----------



## איריסג (22/5/06)

בנות יקרות... ../images/Emo140.gif ../images/Emo51.gif 
ממש מרגש לקרוא את כל התגובות מחממות הלב שלכן... ואני חשבתי שיצא לי נורא נורא ארוך (מה שנכון....) ושלאף אחד לא תהיה הסבלנות לקרוא את כל ההגיגים שלי... מסתבר שטעיתי. אני שבהומציעה את שירוית - אם מישהיא רוצה לקבל את כל הקובץ במרוכז - הוא קיים אצלי בקובץ וורד, עם כל הקישורים וכו'. ואם יש לכן עוד שאלות - אני כאן... ושוב תודה. איריס


----------

